
It's 2017, and Amazon.com still compresses videos to illegible pixelated garbage - archon810
https://plus.google.com/+ArtemRussakovskii/posts/44kUhgLx8Vs
======
manvswald
There are several other videos on that product page that are HD, which
suggests that they probably just don't have a high-res copy of that particular
video.

~~~
archon810
So get this. The videos linked at the top (related video shorts section)
indeed show up with an entirely different player, which has 3 quality
settings.

But if you click on the videos embedded in individual reviews, like here:
[http://i.imgur.com/MfcUpM1.png](http://i.imgur.com/MfcUpM1.png), you will get
a different player that has the awful quality and no quality settings.

So it seems Amazon does have an idea about how to handle video, but hasn't
figured out yet how to update its site in the most important place where
people actually view video reviews - the reviews section.

~~~
maherbeg
The video pipeline for the video shorts section is different from the reviews
section.

The reviews section is an older video pipeline not optimized for today's video
streaming needs. Whereas video shorts was purpose built with a much improved
encoding pipeline alongside the video player. Unfortunately that team hasn't
moved to using the new pipeline and re-encoded their videos. The older
pipeline is basically in maintenance mode.

(Source: Worked on the video shorts team)

~~~
archon810
Thank you for confirming my post is valid.

